# quill stem required.



## hubgearfreak (12 Jul 2010)

regarding my latest build - as is, the handlebars are too far forwards and too low. so does anyone have a fairly tall and fairly short reach stem they would be able to sell me?
22.2mm x 25.4mm


----------



## Goldie (17 Jul 2010)

hubgearfreak said:


> regarding my latest build - as is, the handlebars are too far forwards and too low. so does anyone have a fairly tall and fairly short reach stem they would be able to sell me?
> 22.2mm x 25.4mm



I've got a really short chromed steel stem that might work - it basically grips the bars almost directly in front of the upright. I'll stick a photo up tomorrow...


----------



## jay clock (10 Aug 2010)

I have two alloy quills to give away.....see here..... 

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------

